# AZ tournaments for Cal South teams?



## nearmargalit

I see some teams from Cal South participated in Desert Classic in AZ.  Wondering if they got travel papers from Cal South? Not sure if the travel van was lifted.


----------



## tjinaz

nearmargalit said:


> I see some teams from Cal South participated in Desert Classic in AZ.  Wondering if they got travel papers from Cal South? Not sure if the travel van was lifted.


Bunch of SoCal teams here for Ostrich fest as well.

Not sure how many Cal South.  Teams from UT, NV, SoCal, .  Pretty sure some from Cal South

Ostrich fest final scores


----------

